# central nodak



## sportsman1961 (Sep 6, 2012)

heading up halloween day. Looks like it's been cold there. Just looking for some boots on the ground reports. Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Frozen up, no ducks in North Dakota.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Try this,go to the onsite map and click reports in the area of interest.

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/migration/


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A lot of the small to meduim water is froze over. It may thaw if we get some 50 degree days or sun. I think this cold snap pushed out what was left of the local ducks. Close to large lakes and rivers will probably be the best bet.


----------



## sportsman1961 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! Looks tough, but hey, I'm used to tough., There are zero ducks around here, and no great numbers have come through. So there must be some serious numbers of docks to come out of Canada! Can't blame the "no ducks" guy though, every time I tag a 220 lb 175 incher, I post "there ain't no deer in IOWA..lol :thumb:


----------

